# A quick clean



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Before::


























After:

Ran out of light and poor iphone pics :?


























































Charles


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey Charles - looking good there mate.....what products did you use ?


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hey bak at ya TeeTees

list as follows

megs gold class
verosol wheels and diluted to pre treat the lower parts of the car
and dry

had a coat of swissvax two weeks before so this time was just a wash and dry.

used my new microfibre cloths these are the best i' ve ever seen/used

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Pro ... w_554.html


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

The list looks good - I like the look of the cloths too....I've read good feedback about those :wink:

Now make sure you keep the car that way :lol:

I gave mine it's Chrismas wash and wax on Saturday, including paste waxing the wheels (you gotta do yer best when they salt the roads). But I'll give it one last wash on Christmas Eve, so that Father Christmas takes a second glance and doesn't pass me by


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

[smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]

Thanks for that bud, what did you use on your wheels then ?


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

gadgetboy38 said:


> [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> Thanks for that bud, what did you use on your wheels then ?


I just washed 'em to start with (Gold Class), and then dried 'em off
used Meg's NXT Metal Polish on the rims
used Poorboy's Wheel Sealant on the spokes
Then buffed the whole lot off
then Pasted the Wheel Sealant onto the rims as well

Should be safe for a month or two during the 'salt-season' :wink:


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

ahh i c, ill givr mine a bit of the same, i can never seem to get mine clean enough that when i put the polish on i dont get black crap on the cloth from some part of the wheel.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

gadgetboy38 said:


> ahh i c, ill givr mine a bit of the same, i can never seem to get mine clean enough that when i put the polish on i dont get black crap on the cloth from some part of the wheel.


You could always put the car on axle-stands and clean 'em inside out :lol:

Nah, didn't think so - I couldn't be arsed either to be honest. Who knows though, maybe when the summer months are upon us...hmmmm


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

TeeTees said:


> gadgetboy38 said:
> 
> 
> > ahh i c, ill givr mine a bit of the same, i can never seem to get mine clean enough that when i put the polish on i dont get black crap on the cloth from some part of the wheel.
> ...


I have taken my wheels off in the past to clean them properly i usually do this at the end of the winter months


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

gadgetboy38 said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > gadgetboy38 said:
> ...


Crikey - I can never be that bothered. I'd rather try and cheat with a bendy brush or something that I can fit between the spokes to give it a clean with 

Saying that, I may be having a mate over some time in Jan who's gonna take a look at my brakes (squeaky, and in need of painting - I know, but I can't be bothered with all that stuff)....so whilst the wheels are off, I'll probably give 'em a spruce up then.

I did promise him a swap in favours though - I'll be detailing his bike for him. :wink:


----------

